# Need sum juice



## Mr D (22/8/16)

Who sells good e-juice in southern suburbs cape town? 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (22/8/16)

Try Five Points, they are in the southern suburbs, tried a few of their juices and they were all excellent!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr D (22/8/16)

You have a contact 4 me moonunit? 

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## moonunit (22/8/16)

https://fivepointseliquid.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr D (23/8/16)

Thanks bro actually looking 4 a sum1 who mixes they sell online and via foggas witch is cool but looking 4 a mixer

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern (23/8/16)

Mr D said:


> Thanks bro actually looking 4 a sum1 who mixes they sell online and via foggas witch is cool but looking 4 a mixer
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


Five points is a mixer.....

Not sure exactly who or what you are looking for, can you give more details?

There is Fogga's and Cartel as B&M in the Southern Suburbs


----------



## Mr D (23/8/16)

Five points only sells online as from what i can see on there page or u can buy via foggas etc. Id like to buy from the source so if u have a whatsapp no or email addi etc id really appreciate it. Eg i have a guy who supplies stores in north bt looking 4 sum1 close 2 home.

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/8/16)

Mr D said:


> Five points only sells online as from what i can see on there page or u can buy via foggas etc. Id like to buy from the source so if u have a whatsapp no or email addi etc id really appreciate it. Eg i have a guy who supplies stores in north bt looking 4 sum1 close 2 home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk



Well where exactly are you based @Mr D?


----------



## Mr D (23/8/16)

Ive recently moved to strandfontein but by my juice in milnerton i smoke 70/30.. and i pay R80 -R100 per 30ml bottle so if there is sum1 close PLEASEEE holla

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------

